# rod ideas????



## redfish12 (Jan 24, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i have a u.s reel supercaster 180sx and i have a all-star coastal 6'9 medium fast and ive had it for ever and the grips are getting worn so ive decided to build a custom rod and im looking at a rainshadow blank and i was wonder what the best power and action and length is best for that reel please help me out...i like a pretty flimsy tip but tostill have a decent back bone </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i have had some bad experiences with rainshadow blanks '

try looking into the st. croix blanks, they arent that expesive [50$-75$ per blank]

i would recomend the scII or scIII blanks


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

also it really depends on what you are going to be doin with this rod. Is it gona be for trout or redfish or both. Id probably go with a med or med/heavy with a fast tip.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ilove the IP, inshore popping series blanks from rainshadow. The lengths are 7', 7'6", and 8" and come ina fewdifferent power ratings of 6-12lb., 8-17lb. and 10-20lb. I have a 8' 8-17 i jettie fish bullreds with and am impressed. the actions are medium overall and imo are just right for saltwater applications.


----------

